# 35mm pinhole



## mysteryscribe (Mar 27, 2006)

as promised the image from a 35mm pinhole camera not what I
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 would like but about what I expected.  At least it didn't cost but a buck


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

kewl, it worked!   :thumbup:     Was this a paper or film neg?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 27, 2006)

regular 35mm black and white film.  Might have been a little better in color actually.
The camera was a very cheap junk store point and shoot plastic piece of er er garbage, but it was idea for this.  I just drilled out the old lens and shutter then added my pin holer thing to the front of it.  without the frame that is.  Then I had to enlarge the openion in the camera body it just wasn't getting enough of the image through.  If I was going to do it again (which I most likely am not) I would open the image way up some more.  It doesn't quite cover the frame yet.

The problem is even with a reasonable depth of field it isnt a good image.  Oh well.  I have a smaller drill bit on the way.  I just might give it one more try.


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

Sure, try it again with the smaller drill bit.  :thumbup:    Try color, too, just for fun.


----------

